# External LTO Storage Questions



## Gideon (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,

New to Linux, BSD.

Server I have inherited is running FreeBSD, acting as a fileserver.  External SCSI LTO drive is performing backups daily, sending reports, which report OK.  Every morning the tape has ejected.

I attempted to restore a file, listing it first, and received an error saying 
	
	



```
%location% is not on tape
```

I do not even know if the directory structure is correct I am using.  Is there someway to List the contents of the tape?

Gid


----------

